# New Timeshare Owner: Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort



## jaymacc (Sep 24, 2012)

I just purchased a Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort Kailua-Kona 2-BR Gold Crown RED (Annual - Floating WEEKS 1-52) Deeded Timeshare on eBay for $1 ($735 total when you include transfer fee and closing costs). I bought it because I stayed at this resort in 2007 and liked it and felt I wouldn't mind going there from time to time (Although I don't see myself going there every single year). 

Here is the original listing for those who want more specific info:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/280964210108?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 (NOT AN AD!)


Since I'm new to Timeshares (and TUG), I have a ton of questions that were unclear by the resort and the seller:


1) I'm hoping I paid a fair price. Opinions?

2) Do the maintenance fees and taxes seem reasonable at $1035/yr? (I guess that averages $148/night)

3) Since I am a Red WEEKS owner, should I have exchange/Banking privileges in Wyndham? Or is it better to buy into an alternate exchange program for that? My dad was a Fairfield Owner at several resorts and Exchanged through RCI when he couldn't use his points (but only had one that was a Week and that was always awkward for him). I'm not expecting to get RCI or any other exchange gifted to me upon this purchase. 

4) When is the best time to book? I don't start official ownership until jan 1.

5) Part of the auction offers a Gimmick of "Free Timeshare" at a bunch of lower rated resorts. Is it even worth it to consider any of these? Seems like even if they are "free" the maintenance fees make it seem like you would be paying for an over priced 2/3 star dump? (The list is linked in the eBay listing above.  Do any of them seem worth while to you owners/TUG Members?). To me is seems they are dumping crap hoping "free" makes us grab them up and sucker us into paying the maintenance fees to places we'd never enjoy or be able to rent. 

6) Considering what I already purchased: If I were stupid enough to choose one of the free ones, is it best to grab a points bases one? a week based one? an RCI & II listed one? A second Wyndham Property? considering what I already purchased. or any Particular Property on that list that actually looks good? The list changes daily, but only by a handful of adds or subtracts. 

I'd appreciate any and all opinions. Even if some of you disagree with one another, I think you would probably be the best versed in all of this.


PS: Talking to RCI today, they mentioned that Wyndham is now an affiliate under them? Not sure too much on this truth. But I do know that Wyndham took over Fairfield. So Now RCI owns Wyndham?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## falmouth3 (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't know the answers to most of your questions, but I stayed there a couple of years ago and we loved the unit.  How can you go wrong for $1 plus fees?  Yes, Wyndham is part of the RCI family.

Best of luck and welcome to TUG with your first post.

Sue


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 25, 2012)

jaymacc said:


> <<<Snipped>>
> 
> Since I'm new to Timeshares (and TUG), I have a ton of questions that were unclear by the resort and the seller:
> 
> <<<Snkpped>>>



This might be a red flag to you if you have already bought and can't get answers.

At this point, whether or not you have made a good purchase, I don't know that what we think should really matter.

You have some homework to do to learn the Wyndham system and how to utilize what you have committed to buy.  Not an enviable position to be in, to be a newcomer owner and then having to figure out what you have and how to use it.

p.s. I personally would never own in Hawaii for a MF of $1,000+/year!  I would also advise strongly to figure out what you have and how to utilize Wyndham ownership before considering acquiring anything more.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 25, 2012)

Your resort is managed by Wyndham and you may,if you choose, pay Wyndham to convert your week to Wyndham points. But for now

You did not buy into the Wyndham points system. so you wont exchange through that system. Your resort is I think affiliated with RCI

The free timeshare you are being is from a list of timehares that your seller has been unable to sell on ebay (or anywhere else, for that matter) Generally speaking these are the worst of the worst. No one in the ebay universe has seen any reason to pay even a dollar for them. having said that. if there is something you know that everyone else has missed, or if you have a particular need or use for one of these, grab it. I have seen "diamonds in the rough" on lists like these.  Just remember you will be billed for the maintenance fees every year


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 25, 2012)

Looking thru both lists there are 4 units on the weeks list that might be decent IF those are things that your family LOVES to do.

But you have to know what names these resorts operate under today. And what their PRIME seasons are. What I like to do or what I see that has value might be VERY DIFFERENT from you and your family.

PM me if you want to know my reasoning and which resorts as IF I post them here - someone else might grab them.

PS: I have grab these freebies without buying anything that month from them. They are just trying to get rid of them.


----------



## Renny30 (Sep 25, 2012)

jaymacc said:


> I bought it because I stayed at this resort in 2007 and liked it and felt I wouldn't mind going there from time to time (Although I don't see myself going there every single year).



Pretty resort. Well at least it appears to be from the pics.  

You say you wouldn't mind going there from time to time but not every year...What are your plans for it on the off years? If you don't plan to visit Hawaii every year it may not make sense to buy there. The MF's are not outrageous, but they are a wee bit on the high side. You might want to consider something else and then trading into Hawaii. 

I speak from having the experience of buying a resort that was not someplace I wanted to go that didn't have great options for trade.


----------



## MFT (Sep 25, 2012)

*At least he only paid $1...*

One thing I'm glad to see, is you are not posting you bought a timeshare while in Hawaii for like $20K, and that was a month ago, and now have seen that you can get them on Ebay for $1...  So the good news is you are not paying the developer price on top of MF.


----------



## presley (Sep 25, 2012)

The price is good and you can exchange in all of the smaller exchange companies like SFX, DAE, etc.  They also have free membership.

Don't grab one of the free bonus TSs unless you see one that you would actually use and wouldn't mind paying yearly for.  


In regards to the best time to book your use week - you want to book as soon as the booking window opens.  If you are going to deposit your week in an exchange company, you'll want to book a summer or holiday week.  That will give you much higher trading power when you book an exchange.


----------



## ronandjoan (Sep 28, 2012)

jaymacc said:


> If I were stupid enough to choose one of the free ones,
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Well, is that really your attitude???  NO!  , you would not necessarily be "stupid".

We have previously purchased a week from this company and took advantage of the free timeshare:  at that time,they had Wyndham points available and we picked the one which had the least MF per point and are very happy to have added more points to our Wyn inventory. 

In this Thread, I also read the word "crap" referring to these free units listed -- yet I saw many units of interest.  In fact, if you want to spend 2 weeks in Kona per year, which we always spend at least that much time, and usually more -- due to the high airfare -- you might consider Mauna Loa Village by the Sea.....nothing wrong with this resort and it is floating also!!!

As well, these Hawaiian units trade so well......  

As far as when to book, find out when the cheapest airfare is - we have just decided that we won't go any more in November (last year for the month) and December (this year for the month) due to the higher airfare - April is good.....

.


----------



## MauiLea (Sep 28, 2012)

*Wyndham Kona Hawaiian is a great resort*

I was just there in mid-August. It is a beautiful resort and convenient to many activities in the Kailua-Kona area. 

$ 1 is a great price to pay. It is normal to pay timeshare closing fees and the maintenance fee seems about right for a Hawaiian 2 BR timeshare unit. 

If you can't utilize your week, bank it with RCI and you should be able to get great trading value (2 BR Hawaii). My stay in August was through a RCI exchange.  

If you are new to timesharing, be advised that you have to JOIN RCI (I think it is about $ 100 per year?) and then you pay (est. $ 199) when you open a search to trade. So...factor this into your true annual cost of a timeshare. 

With regard to the "free" timeshares, don't rush into it.  You may find a decent resort / good week / reasonable maintenance fee, but you should do your research before you accept one of these free timeshares that come with an annual maintenance fee. Be selective in what you add to your "ownership portfolio."


----------

